# Washing a ball of yarn



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I have been asked by a few people how I wash yarn and keep it in a ball/skein. I thought I would post the information for everyone.
I fill a clean, shallow bowl with very cool water and add the Woolite. I then gently immerse the balls and leave them to soak. If there a lot, just do a few at a time. I then gently squeeze the soapy water out and rinse each one under the tap squeezing until the water is clear. I then put the balls into the washer and just spin. When you take them out, pull the yarn outwards carefully to allow air to penetrate the ball. Put in a warm place and leave to dry.
Hope this helps...


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you so much. how did you know I was just contemplating this problem? Anyway, great answer. I might just have to try it out.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Do you put these balls of yarn in mesh zip laundry bags so they won't unravel and why not in the dryer on air fluff?


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> I have been asked by a few people how I wash yarn and keep it in a ball/skein. I thought I would post the information for everyone.
> I fill a clean, shallow bowl with very cool water and add the Woolite. I then gently immerse the balls and leave them to soak. If there a lot, just do a few at a time. I then gently squeeze the soapy water out and rinse each one under the tap squeezing until the water is clear. I then put the balls into the washer and just spin. When you take them out, pull the yarn outwards carefully to allow air to penetrate the ball. Put in a warm place and leave to dry.
> Hope this helps...


I find it a lot more satisfactory to skein the yarn, tying at both ends so it doesn't unravel. It can be washed more easily, hung out to dry then tumbled in a mesh laundry bag to make sure it's completely dry. A drier sheet can be added to the dryer to make it smell nice too. I have just done this with an unpicked shawl and it's all ready to knit again.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

You don't need a mesh bag as you are hand washing. The dryer would be too hot as some of the yarns have mohair or wool in them. Also the dryer would tumble them and mess them up....thanks for the question..


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> You don't need a mesh bag as you are hand washing. The dryer would be too hot as some of the yarns have mohair or wool in them. Also the dryer would tumble them and mess them up....thanks for the question..


But how do you know that the centre of the ball is perfectly dry and no, if the skeins are in a mesh bag they don't get tangled in the dryer. They are not actually dried in the dryer, just 'aired'. I have done this many times successfully.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I have also done what you describe and It worked well for me. I had some balls of cotton yarn that mice got into. I caught the problem before the critters did too much damage but the yarn did need to be washed. I washed the balls gently in cool water. I squeezed them well and then I put them in the sunshine. It took several days for them to get all dry but they did dry and they didn't mildew or get smelly inside. What I did is that I let the out side dry for a while and then since the yarn was wrapped with the yarn end on the outside, I took that end and made another ball with the dry yarn on the inside and the damp yarn on the outside and then I let the balls finish drying.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

If you try to put balls of wool yarn in the dryer, even on air (no heat), you may be lucky, but you may wind up with felted balls of wool.

All that's needed to make felt is wool, and agitation.

A friend told me that he has a new dryer that has a cycle where you put a rack in the dryer and put your clothes on the rack and it dries with a very gentle air flow. The way he described it, that might work.

But wool, dampness and agitation is the recipe for felt. Heat just makes it go a little faster.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Woolite is not good for some natural fibers. I agree with everything you say, but I would use Eucalan, Orvis Paste, or even baby shampoo.


----------



## Harold's Mum (Jun 12, 2012)

Agree. This is how I do my homespun, except I usually have 3 tie points.


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

lostarts said:


> If you try to put balls of wool yarn in the dryer, even on air (no heat), you may be lucky, but you may wind up with felted balls of wool.
> 
> All that's needed to make felt is wool, and agitation.
> 
> ...


I never use pure wool so have never had a problem and also I have a low heat cycle on my dryer


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I was trying to figure out to clean some yarn a friend had given to me. She was cleaning out her house and found these. They are very nice colors, but looked like they had a lot wood shavings on them or something. I wanted to clean them, but did not know how. I will try this. Thanks!


----------

